# CG Lava Wax



## Stewerty (Jan 11, 2010)

Just bought a large tub of this. Has anyone used it before? Seems to smell nice and is very soft but have been told it should give good results on my red car.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

After reading all the blurb, it seems and sounds like it _might_ be similar to Migliore waxes. Oily, soft and it removes/buffs differently to more 'traditional' waxes.
If it's as good a finish (or better) than Migliore, then you're onto a winner IMO. :thumb:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

wee_green_mini said:


> After reading all the blurb, it seems and sounds like it _might_ be similar to Migliore waxes. Oily, soft and it removes/buffs differently to more 'traditional' waxes.
> If it's as good a finish (or better) than Migliore, then you're onto a winner IMO. :thumb:


its very different to miglior and every thing else ,ive yet to come across something thats of a similar consistency to Lava,its looks and feels like a more solid version of there wheel sealant in its consistency tbh.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Interesting shizzle


----------



## Juicy Jen (May 4, 2010)

I recently put a coat on my new 2012 Java Green S3 last week on top a coat of CG black light. The consistency can only be described like a pot of Angel Delight lol and it does smell delightful, apply a small amount and dab over the area. It spreads very well and easily and buffing is no problem after 20 to 30 minutes curing time.

The one thing I have noticed is that it seems very anti-static attracting less dust particles than other waxes etc


----------



## Juicy Jen (May 4, 2010)

Sorry the pics are BIG!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Ding dong :argie: to that car!

And you of course Jen :argie:

:lol:


----------



## Juicy Jen (May 4, 2010)

More porn lol










Sun had gone in by the time I got the Green Goblin outside


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Juicy Jen said:


> More porn lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not normally one for brighter colours on cars but there's something about that colour that looks fantastic! Stunning looking finish too!


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

wow that's striking. love it :thumb:


----------



## Juicy Jen (May 4, 2010)

I took some night beading shots this evening while I took a break on the Leon I've been working on...quickly put the haldy lights outside and took a few snaps! It looks amazing try and post up Monday


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Juicy Jen said:


> I took some night beading shots this evening while I took a break on the Leon I've been working on...quickly put the haldy lights outside and took a few snaps! It looks amazing try and post up Monday


Thats just teasing lol


----------



## Juicy Jen (May 4, 2010)

If had the energy I'd get them off the camera but been polishing since 8 this morning until 11 tonight - shattered. Think the car had been cleaned with scouring pads and paint harder than other vag cars I've worked on.

I promise I'll do them soon


----------



## Stewerty (Jan 11, 2010)

Will be giving this stuff a go on Tuesday or Wednesday so will put up pics of it on my Brilliant Red Audi. Was watching the CG videos on how to apply it on youtube so going to try and put 2 or 3 coats on.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I would like to see how it is on silver.....so hopefully someone, some point cant post pics


----------



## mand (Nov 17, 2009)

That looks fab Jen. Looking forward to more pics of it and from Stewarty.
Any idea of how durable it is. If it is much easier than harder wax to put on and take off, then it sounds like a great wax for weekly use.

Mand


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Looks spot on that!!


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Loving the colour!

Steampunk


----------



## Juicy Jen (May 4, 2010)

mand said:


> That looks fab Jen. Looking forward to more pics of it and from Stewarty.
> Any idea of how durable it is. If it is much easier than harder wax to put on and take off, then it sounds like a great wax for weekly use.
> 
> Mand


It's very easy to apply and remove, however it's so easy to apply too much because the product is very soft


----------



## Juicy Jen (May 4, 2010)

In the night time pictures the car look illuminates, now I know that lava says it's illuminous but I don't think it can be all down to the LSP....

More info on the car

http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/juicy-detailing/152185-quick-detail-new-green-goblin-s3.html


----------



## Juicy Jen (May 4, 2010)

I took more but they turned out blurry


----------



## Nige SRI (Jan 23, 2011)

Prism Detailing said:


> Thats just teasing lol


no if she was teasing she'd put the ttrs pics up as well :lol:

looking great Jen


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow, your Audi looks stunning, is that a s3 by any chance, I really like the colour alot, plus the beading is very tight and uniform for a wax, many thanks for posting up.


----------



## Juicy Jen (May 4, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> Wow, your Audi looks stunning, is that a s3 by any chance, I really like the colour alot, plus the beading is very tight and uniform for a wax, many thanks for posting up.


Yes it is....and only had it just over a week now added a RS3 grill and new shoes today :argie:










She needs another wash so excuse the dirty car


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Congratulations on the new purchase, the car looks in mint condition, excellent choice on the wheels including tyres as well, plus the front grille gives more a stealth appearance, the cars 120% perfect, good choice on the mods.

This is one serious head turning car, many thanks for posting more pictures.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Looks good, been hearing mixed views on it tho.....Jen, whats your opinion on the colour charging aspect of it ?


----------



## Juicy Jen (May 4, 2010)

I think it has enhanced it and as I mentioned before I like the fact its anti static. Going to be putting a coat on the candy White Leon tomorrow to see if it gives it any extra bling.

The green goblin is getting a light polish over the next few day as there are a few light scratches probably from when it was prepped. At the end of the day it's also down to how the car is prepared before hand anyway


----------



## Stewerty (Jan 11, 2010)

Used this stuff today although only got 1 wing done. Seems really easy to apply but you need to be so careful not to use too much. Sadly the light was fading so I can't say if there is any extra brightness but I can say that this beads well, smells gorgeous and is very nice to use.


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Lovely car! My Defender would have it from a standing start though.....assuming we were in the middle of a muddy ploughed field at the time :thumb:

Anyway, this product looks interesting. May have to visit my wallet again.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

i got my tubs today just forgot the v7


----------



## nuriksari (Mar 16, 2012)

very nice...


----------



## Stewerty (Jan 11, 2010)

Managed to get time to give the A4 a coat of this today. It really brings the brilliant red up to a deep shine and as mentioned before is not static. No traces of dust anywhere on the car which is great. It did seem to cling a bit to the paint in areas although the might A4 has seen quite a bit of paint in its life so it may just be down to that. Will post up pics tomorrow but I am very happy with it.


----------



## sinner (Feb 1, 2012)

Looks amaizing.


----------

